

IOS 6 vs Android 4.1 - A comparison of new features of each OS. - VierScar
http://blog.freshte.ch/2012/07/apple-ios-6-vs-android-4-1-how-each-mobile-os-stacks-up/

======
michaelpinto
Having more features on a consumer device isn't necessarily a good thing: On
the Android side Widgets make sense on a desktop, they even might make sense
on a tablet but on a phone sized device they're just adding more useless
clutter. And on the iOS side the call rejection thing seems like a great deal
of work from a casual glance.

I've had my nose deep into Android tablets (Ice Cream Sandwich) due to a
project I'm working on, and the one thing i notice is that there's tons of
clutter that doesn't need to be there. And on the flip side there are some
annoying things like the power button is never in the same place. The biggest
thing I've noticed is that Android starts to feel like a PC screen crammed
into a small space -- that may get an engineer or gadget geek excited, but it
shows a lack of focus on design and usability.

I will say this though: Even though it's forked and is an older version of
Android looking at my Kindle Fire you do get the feeling that Amazon
understands usability much more than the other vendors and Google itself. If
Amazon makes a phone device or something like Apple TV they'll do very well...

~~~
johndavids
Well, in my opinion you are wrong.

The Android widget system is tremendously useful. It is an information gateway
that gives me the up to date information I need almost instantly by just
turning on and off the screen for a few seconds.

Every widget on my home screen has a purpose and a well suited one. From
simple tasks such as displaying date and time beautifully arranged, to
allowing me to keep track of several services on (as well as themselves) my
EC2 instances, upcoming calendar events, snippets of the latest incoming email
and latest tweets.

Android is a wonderful tool and very very useful. And, the best part; It
allows you to customize your experience.

So my advice to you; If you feel it to be "cluttered", then simply remove all
widgets from your screen.

